# To book or not to book - that is the question.



## goldie

We are going to Switzerland June 2010, and just don't know whether to book or not. Would appreciate views to help us decide. 
We are intending to spend about 20 days there, and some of the time at Interlaken to do the Jungfrau trip - there appears to be many sites, any advice appreciated.


----------



## iandsm

*Switzerland*

Cant remember the name but there is a brilliant site at Intelraken within walking distance on the same side of the town as the railway line where you start you jungfrau trip. We went in early august, it is very popular and very busy. I would suggest you book.


----------



## scouter

We've stayed at Lauterbrunnen a coulpe of times but a fe.w years ago, and we never booked even in August ut things might have changed. I assume all the campsites offer the cheaper tickets (on the first 1 or 2 trains of the day) to go up the Jungfrau. At Lauterbrunnen I could look out of the door and check the weather ontop at 7am.

cheers alan


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We stayed at a few ACSI discount sites in Switzerland in June this year and didn't book any.

We didn't stay in Interlaken but at a site in Grindelwald which was almost full but we were able to get a pitch by turning up mid-afternoon. The other sites we stayed at weren't busy. They are listed on our website Here

You will save a fair amount by using the ACSI sites. It'll certainly help towards the cost of going up the Jungfrau 

Many of the Swiss campsites seem to be mostly static caravans usually old tourers with massive wooden or canvas "awnings"

Steve


----------



## pippin

Early September we had no need to book anywhere - plenty of room on sites.


----------



## Bimobil

We stayed at the smallish grindlewald eiger north face campsite in august and it was busy but the owners seemed to find a space for all arrivals,with free leveling blocks, waking distance from the train and town centre supermarket and a fantastic view of the north face.recommended!


----------



## ob1

Goldie

We have visited Interlaken many times. From recent experience of available pitches I don't think it necessary for you to book ahead. The only problem I can see is if you happen to choose the same dates as a club rally and cannot get your first choice site.

Two sites I can recommend are 'Lazy Rancho' and 'Camping Hobby'. Both are situated just on the fringe of Interlaken with superb views all around and within an easy walk to the town or by the free bus service. Both are medium sized quite sites and you would not be disappointed.

Finally, I have written a Guide to Interlaken specifically for motorhome owners which could save you time and trouble. If you would like a copy I will email it to you as a PDF.

Have fun

Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

There are many many sites in Switzerland and around Interlaken, I have never booked and never had a problem.


----------



## framptoncottrell

I went to Switzerland last June and didn't book. Grindelwald was a bit tight but Taesch (for Zermatt) was about 1/3 full. I had the Interlaken-Wilderswill site as my Plan B if Grindelwald had been full and there was room there.
You'll need a special adaptor for many sites in Switzerland if you want to use hook-up. Some receptions will loan/lend you one but they are very inexpensive in the local Co-ops. It is worth buying one for when you turn up at a site before reception opens in the evening.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ob1

There have been a few leanings towards Grindelwald and Lauterbrunnen within this thread and I have no argument with that in itself. 

However, remember that these are primarily small mountain resorts and mountains being what they are you might find a lack of things to do during a bout of mountain (bad) weather. You also have to backtrack out of the valley's everytime you want to go elsewhere other than neighbouring villages, whilst Interlaken sits at the hub of the wheel, so to speak, and it's only a short, and very pleasant, trip to any of the surrounding attractions and/or resorts.

Each to his own of course, just food for thought.

Ron


----------



## goldie

*reply to ob1*

Hi Ron,
Many thanks would love your pdf, but I'm not a subsciber so can't send a message with my e mail. Do people leave their e mails here?
goldie


----------



## pomme1

Another vote for Camping Hobby, Interlaken. We got a pitch in Mid August with no problem. I guess June would be easier still. Great site, with the facilities almost surgically clean!


----------



## ob1

Goldie

Sorry, have only just picked up your post. Why not simply subscribe and then PM me. Well worth the minute cost.

Ron


----------



## pneumatician

*Swizerland*

We have been to Switzerland in Either May June or September for the last 7 years, we like it there. We have stayed in Lauterbrunnen (Camping Junfrau), Grindelwald and most of all Interlaken (Manor Farn & Lazy Rancho. On the last three occasions we have stayed at Lazy Rancho on lake Thun. Easy walk or free bus ride into town and elsewhere. Reduced rates using C&CC Freedom Book, about £24 pn if you don't. 3 other sites in the same area. We have never booked.
Be advised it really is expensive.

Steve


----------



## tonyt

Lauterbrunnen is a magic spot and should not be missed. Spend a night there but I agree with 0B1, don't make your base there - it's right at the end of the valley.


----------

